# Flush Trim Bit



## odamsr (Jan 9, 2005)

I am doing some research on a flush trim bit, and I was wandering what would be the best cutting length? I was thinking maybe a 1" or 1-1/2". I am leaning towards getting a bit from Eagle America. Are these good bits?

Thanks
Shannon


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I think the longer of the two would be your best bet. You never know what size stock you're going to be working with in the future. If your router will accept them, get a 1/2 inch shank. Flush trim bits are a workhorse in my shop, since they cut so nicer than a traditional straight bit, yet are cheaper than spirals.

I don't know if I own any eagle america bits, but I'm sure someone out here will vouch for them soon.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

I agree with KP91 about the 1/2 inch shanks,,,I was using a 1/4 inch shank flush trim bit when I started to make the first batch of those canes,,, and I did not get very far and I heard a little "plink" and then almost instantly,, a little "Bang" clear across the shop in a pile of boards leaning against the wall,,, so much for the 1/4 inch trim bit,,,,, just glat it took off in that direction,,,, Never even went to search for what was left,,, just went to Lowes and bought a 1/2 inch shank trim bit and so I could get back to work,,, It was a 2 flute of 1 1/2 inch lenght, it worked ok but after a while it seemed to burn quite easily,,, so I went online and bought 3 fluted trim bit from White Side,,, it worked a lot better and the finish showed the difference,,, so you might consider a 3 flute over a 2,,, the cost was not a lot more and it did cut smoother,, I am sure that eagle america probably makes them also,,,


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Shannon,
Welcome aboard the forum. I can personally vouch for the quality of Eagle America router bits. I have bought several from them. If you have any problems with anything you purchase from them, their customer service department will make it right. It's a great company to do business with.
I concurr with going with the longer length and 1/2" shank. Another one I've found very useful is a 3/4" X 2" Top Bearing bit. With both you'll be ready for anything...... Chuck


----------

